# Tag Heuer 1000 Series??



## fuggly (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi there, Im new to this forum does any one have any info onthe Tag 1000, I see 100s for sale but no mention of when they were produced any info appriciated.

Thanks

Fuggly


----------



## gakboone (Sep 5, 2007)

I am also new but I believe Tag only made the 2000 series.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

They were produced approximately 13 to 15 years ago. Do a Google search.

heb


----------



## JLG (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a 1000 that I bought in 1989. I loved it and wore it religiously until about 2 years ago, when the bezel fell off somewhere in the Las Vegas airport (good luck finding that, huh?). 

I sent it to NJ (the customer service center here in the US), and they could not find a replacement bezel, so they sent it back. If anyone out there has a stainless bezel for a 1000 with black trim, I would love to buy it.

I replaced it with a stainless Link with a black face (quartz movement, the automatics are lovely but a bit too much for me yet) and I also love this one.


----------



## fuggly (Sep 19, 2007)

JLG said:


> I have a 1000 that I bought in 1989. I loved it and wore it religiously until about 2 years ago, when the bezel fell off somewhere in the Las Vegas airport (good luck finding that, huh?).
> 
> I sent it to NJ (the customer service center here in the US), and they could not find a replacement bezel, so they sent it back. If anyone out there has a stainless bezel for a 1000 with black trim, I would love to buy it.
> 
> I replaced it with a stainless Link with a black face (quartz movement, the automatics are lovely but a bit too much for me yet) and I also love this one.


Thanks for the feedback guys I have done some google searches which finally brought me here, even the tag site does not mention them, as for the bezel try ebay I picked up a replacment jubalee bracelet for mine at a very reasonable price.

Thanks once again


----------



## gakboone (Sep 5, 2007)

gakboone said:


> I am also new but I believe Tag only made the 2000 series.


I knew i would be corrected! I'm still learning.


----------



## JLG (Sep 19, 2007)

fuggly said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys I have done some google searches which finally brought me here, even the tag site does not mention them, as for the bezel try ebay I picked up a replacment jubalee bracelet for mine at a very reasonable price.
> 
> Thanks once again


Thank you for the tip. I've checked on eBay once or twice, but haven't looked in several months. I'll go back again. I've neglected my old friend, but I'm now determined to bring him back from the mothball fleet.


----------



## fuggly (Sep 19, 2007)

JLG said:


> Thank you for the tip. I've checked on eBay once or twice, but haven't looked in several months. I'll go back again. I've neglected my old friend, but I'm now determined to bring him back from
> 
> I s this what you are looking for?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-x-Tag-Heuer-S...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tylerdude (Jul 22, 2007)

I just bought a Heuer 1000 series last week. this watch is very similar to the Tag Heuer 1000 series except for the heuer logo on the dial and on the crown. very nice watch! my next purchase will be a 1500 series. these models are getting scarce...


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Guys. I have a vintage Heuer Watch Model number 980.006
The watch is a big chunk of steel. Its in fairly good condition. The crystal is scratched... Where can i get a replacement original crystal. Ive already called Tag up in NJ and they dont have any parts for the "1000 series" since this watch was sold in the mid to late 80's or even before (not sure). Can anyone also tell me its worth if i wanted to sell it.

Here are some pictures. I apologize in advance for the amateur photos.


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

No one interested in a response. I guess the forum is slow these days. o|


----------



## USP45Tim (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm kind of looking for info on my 1000 series as well. ;-)


----------



## Tanksoldier (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a 1500 Series as well you can see it on my picture section....


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

IMHO The vintage Heuer 1000s are SUPERB thick cases, which ooze quality!


Glasses can most likely still be sourced, possibly sapphires depending on the glass diameter being no more than 34.5mm.

Bezel inserts can still be sourced.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

lovely 1000 series... I think you could both try eBay for the BEZEL and CRYSTAL.

if not, you can call IWW and see if they have parts, or if they can make you one.

here is their webpage :

http://www.angelfire.com/blues/andcameysiww/Firstpage.html

good luck and congrats for the nice vintage classics !

Enrico


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

My dads Vintage 








1000 Series


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry i dont post here much LOL


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

Crown is incorrect


----------



## joed (Jul 31, 2008)

I recently purchased a 1000 series. David told me it's from around 89-91 era so I guess a couple more years til it's truly "vintage". They're my favorite kind of Tag and I've wanted one since I was in High School (1988). I'm currently salivating over a vintage tudor/rolex. But one at a time I guess.
Here's a pic of the actual watch:


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

This TAG HEUER is amazing. I'd take it ANYTIME over ANY Tudor.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Over a tudor maybe, but i do like Tudor's i think they are on level peggings with each other :-!



enricodepaoli said:


> This TAG HEUER is amazing. I'd take it ANYTIME over ANY Tudor.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Over a tudor maybe, but i do like Tudor's i think they are on level peggings with each other :-!


I am not exactly talking money value.. but brand passion. Like my passion fro TAG HEUER, I am a Mercedes-Benz lover, and I would not take ANY Jaguar for ANY Mercedes, for instance. No matter the price.

Same with the TAG HEUER... I do like other brands actually.. but I would not PERSONALLY take many watches that may have a lot of respect, over a TAG, just because I do love them. (Specially my 2000 classic auto, of course ;-))Well, that's me.

Enrico


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Have you got some pictures of ur 2000 series Auto? TY.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

hi Wis,

I have to upload some of them to my photobucket. As of now, I just have one that is not that sharp... here it is...

thanks for asking !

Enrico


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks very nice thanks man.


----------



## curtisbirch (Aug 14, 2008)

MTEOR said:


> Hey Guys. I have a vintage Heuer Watch Model number 980.006
> The watch is a big chunk of steel. Its in fairly good condition. The crystal is scratched... Where can i get a replacement original crystal. Ive already called Tag up in NJ and they dont have any parts for the "1000 series" since this watch was sold in the mid to late 80's or even before (not sure). Can anyone also tell me its worth if i wanted to sell it.
> 
> Here are some pictures. I apologize in advance for the amateur photos.


do you still have this watch? curious about it.

i have had two of these watches...currently have one Heuer 1000, large size, that is the model #:

980 006 L. ( i believe the L is for large size which is what this one is, 45mm)

typically these watches have the Heuer swiss made stamp on the back with the model number 980 006 N ... 980 006 L etc.

have you ever wondered if yours is a replica, or maybe earlier models had different case backs.

i am interested in buying another one of these watches, btw, if yours is real and you still have it.

don't mean to stir up controversy but I was kind of surprised to see the shot of this watch with the clean back. overall, this watch looks killer though. 
richard


----------



## nhienlao (Aug 14, 2008)

TAG 1000 series was introduced in 1985 and they were discontinued around 1992 or 1993. Your watch seems does not have the crown signed as well as the back. I am really surprised for that. I am not so sure it may be a rep, but maybe you could try to open and take a pic for everyone to see.


----------



## nhienlao (Aug 14, 2008)

....open the back....


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

The hallmark would be on the inside of the caseback. Typical before the 1985 merger.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Jarl Fr. (Jul 29, 2008)

The vintage Heuer 1000 is genuine. The caseback on the early ones from the late 1970's og 80's was plain with just a ref.number stamped. No Heuer logo.

I have four early vintage Heuer diver watches in my collection. All have the same caseback.

regards
Jarl


----------



## RT24k (Sep 19, 2007)

joed said:


> I recently purchased a 1000 series. David told me it's from around 89-91 era so I guess a couple more years til it's truly "vintage". They're my favorite kind of Tag and I've wanted one since I was in High School (1988). I'm currently salivating over a vintage tudor/rolex. But one at a time I guess.
> Here's a pic of the actual watch:


l

joed, can you post a picture of the back case, bracelet and crown? I'm looking to buy a similar model but black bezel and dial. I just want to compare the two. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you will find the crown is correct.



bry1975 said:


> Crown is incorrect


----------



## joeciv (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, I am a little late to the party on this, but here goes. I bought one of these watches on lay-a-way (in 1990). My father paid it off for my Graduation present. This is what I can tell you about this particular watch&#8230; Tag made them from 1984 (0r 1986) when they officially merged with Heuer (which is why you find the Heuer 1000) very similar, before the merger it was just Heuer. It was sold primarily at upscale scuba shops (but limited exposure in jewelry stores - I got mine in Fairfax Virginia at a Jeweler in the Fair Oaks Mall). Heuer is a very old watch maker, currently owned by LVMH (Louis Viutton, Moet, Hennissy - forgive me for butchering the names). TAG started really coming into its own in the last 10-ish years. Tiger Woods and President Obama both wear TAGS. This watch (1000) was immediately replaced by the 2000 in about 1990 (or right after I bought mine). I recommend buying these things up on EBAY or where ever you find them, they are cheap to get - but give them a few years and they will be more valuable. I agree with one of the earlier threads - I have sent mine back many times, even had to have the bezel spring replaced. I have gone from Black to SS - had to have the case buffed out too. I have not been impressed with this watch, but as it was technically my graduation present from HS, I am keeping it. I would estimate that I only wear mine about 5 or 6 times a year now. Oh, I almost forgot&#8230; about 3 years ago, the minute hand fell off. I sent it back to TAG for repair and they informed me that they no longer work on them. Sad part is, that when they were new they had 10 year warrenties. Now TAG (and everybody else for that matter) only give 2 year warrenties.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a couple of these and I really like them. They are classics. I've never had any trouble with my Heuers and TAG Heuers of this era except for one ladies whose date occasionally does not advance... I gave it to a girlfriend who didn't care - she just loved getting a cute little TAG Heuer. I adjusted hers to about one second error per ten days and showed her how to use the bezel as a timer.

BTW, anyone who can take movements out of a case can put the hands back on... they are just pressure fit.


----------



## dennisb643 (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe I can add something to the discussion. I got my Model 1000 in May of 92' as a present from my wife. I still have it on although I recently added a Link Calibre S.


----------

